# Als ich zehn Jahre alt war...



## FireRaptor

Hallo.

Ich habe diese Fehler in einer Prüfung gemacht, allerdings verstehe ich noch nicht warum dieser Satz falsch ist:

*Als* ich 10 Jahre alt war, hatte ich kein Handy.

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## Sowka

FireRaptor said:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich habe diesen Fehler in einer Prüfung gemacht, allerdings verstehe ich noch nicht, warum dieser Satz falsch ist:
> 
> *Als* ich 10 Jahre alt war, hatte ich kein Handy.
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe.




Hallo FireRaptor 

Der Satz ist vollkommen korrekt.


----------



## Geviert

Hola Fire,

Tal vez pensaste en un "wenn ich... " (típico error). Es correcto "als" (al pasado).


----------



## jordi picarol

FireRaptor said:


> Hallo.
> 
> Ich habe diese Fehler in einer Prüfung gemacht, allerdings verstehe ich noch nicht warum dieser Satz falsch ist:
> 
> *Als* ich 10 Jahre alt war, hatte ich kein Handy.
> 
> Danke für eure Hilfe.


--
Está claro que escribió "ALS". No pueden haberle puesto una falta por pensar en un "wenn"
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## FireRaptor

Danke, dass ihr mich geholfen hat. Ich denke, dass mein Deutsch seit meinem letzten Besuch besser geworden ist; trotzdem habe ich auch Probleme mit den Artikeln.


----------



## Sowka

Hallo 



FireRaptor said:


> Danke, dass ihr mi*r* geholfen ha*b*t. Ich denke, dass mein Deutsch seit meinem letzten Besuch besser geworden ist; trotzdem habe ich auch Probleme mit den Artikeln.



Gern geschehen, FireRaptor


----------



## Geviert

> Está claro que escribió "ALS". No pueden haberle puesto una falta por pensar en un "wenn"
> Saludos



Picarol, Picarol cuando no . Está tan claro que no se logra entender cómo presupone nuestra amiga(o) el error de la frase.


----------



## jordi picarol

Geviert said:


> Picarol, Picarol cuando no . Está tan claro que no se logra entender cómo presupone nuestra amiga(o) el error de la frase.



Die richtige Antwort haben wir schon und y freue mich darüber


----------

